# b6 s4 avant build



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Hello all over this past weekend i started working on my avant after revieving all my managment on friday thanks to santi. Also big thanks to swoops and his brother eric for helping me do one awesome trunk setup, anyway on to some pics.

As of now the mangament is all done i just gotta install the suspension this week.


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, thats a hell of an air ride setup... :thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


in for more...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Holy **** Dave.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Those bends are NICE! Awesome setup dude. Any pics of the whole car?


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

wow. get some pics up of the car. setup is on point


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Daammnnn!! So crispy! And I'm loving the colormatched dual tanks!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That looks so clean.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks guys i got the rear bags on tonight and I'll have the fronts done tomorrow once my airline shows up. Ill get full car shots once that's done.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im in for this one opcorn:

Trunk set up is $$$


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

wow dave that trunk setup looks SO good!

see you soon!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Damnnnn... that has to be one of the sickest setups around. Good stuff Dave and Greg


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

d.tek said:


> wow dave that trunk setup looks SO good!
> 
> see you soon!!!!!





[email protected] said:


> Damnnnn... that has to be one of the sickest setups around. Good stuff Dave and Greg


Thanks tek see ya in a few days and Will big thanks to you for working with me, ill have some legit phots after this weekend with the wheels on.:thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

bmxrado said:


> Thanks tek see ya in a few days and Will big thanks to you for working with me, ill have some legit phots after this weekend with the wheels on.:thumbup:


who's taking those legit photos?!?!

well, it doesn't have to be me but i wanna take pictures of this 

yours and ian's together


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bmxrado said:


> Thanks tek see ya in a few days and Will big thanks to you for working with me, ill have some legit phots after this weekend with the wheels on.:thumbup:


Any time dude :beer:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

d.tek said:


> who's taking those legit photos?!?!
> 
> well, it doesn't have to be me but i wanna take pictures of this
> 
> yours and ian's together


I would assume you and Ian would take pics


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

bmxrado said:


> I would assume you and Ian would take pics


you would assume correctly


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

I need hardlines...


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

Looks Great! so cleanly put together so far! :thumbup: 

In for finished product


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Here is two pics as of today. And before you say the front needs to be lower I need to notch out for where the upper ball joints hit.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

i


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

that management setup is the best i've seen in a while my friend :thumbup:


----------



## BostonKremeMK3 (Sep 2, 2009)

so sick... very well done :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

joe's old wagon? hit up harley to buy this off him for a minute. glad it made it to your house anyway.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

slo deno said:


> joe's old wagon? hit up harley to buy this off him for a minute. glad it made it to your house anyway.


This isn't joes old avant.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

How's the ride quality Dave?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> How's the ride quality Dave?


Ride quality is great:thumbup:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

:thumbup: Looks amazing, one of my favorite avants


----------



## PZWOGIV (Nov 3, 2001)

bmxrado said:


> This isn't joes old avant.


its Joel not Joe......:beer:

Looking great Dave glad to see you are doing it justice..


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks joel im glad you approve:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Avant+Blue+bags= SHHHHWING! :beer:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Avant+Blue+bags= SHHHHWING! :beer:


 thanks :thumbup:


----------

